# Robin Craze



## higgens (Jul 10, 2016)

With all these robin builds going down I figured I'd get in on it


 

gave it a ezoff bath



 

still alot more to do


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)

Me too !


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't believe how well that Robin is turning out.  I wouldn't of guessed that there would be that much paint under there.


----------



## higgens (Jul 10, 2016)

U got the real deal right there catfish yours is super clean!! I need me one of them speedos for mine someday


----------



## higgens (Jul 10, 2016)

@Robertriley u never know what's gonna be under there   Just gave this one a bath to had a couple layers of house paint also


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> Me too !View attachment 338343 View attachment 338344





Nice bike. A bit unusual to see the late Robin equipped with that style speedo set-up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice Volkswagen project too.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Nov 19, 2016)

Ready to hit the streets


----------



## Dave K (Nov 19, 2016)

So rad!!!


----------

